# Ottawa,Ontario 8 Baby rats from accidental litter available



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

I have 8 of my 9 baby rats available in Ottawa, Ontario from a accidental litter. It of course will still be another 3.5 weeks until available. 

Group Photo


2 of the girls


The boys


One of the girls


Another girl


The Girls


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

So adorable! ^_^

If you were in Toronto I would take one, since I'm looking for a third rat. 
Hope you find them all happy homes


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

2 light coloured girls and the hooded pearl merle girl claimed


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

They are so cute!!! Unfortunately I am nowhere near you. :'(


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

All rats now have good homes to go to when they are ready .


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

2 boys back up for adoption, 1 male pearl merle bareback(?) and 1 champagne berkshire male.


----------

